# Yet another "what would you do" question



## wsmith96 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey all - hope all is well with you.

At work we have a recognition system that awards points for performance. You can redeem your points on an internal rewards webpage, which happens to have some canon gear. I've accumulated approximately 3650 points. Of what's available, this is what interests me:

70D - 3200 points
100mm f2.8L Macro - 3630 points
MR-14EXII flash - 1966 points
EF-S 17-55 f2.8 - 3206 points (I have one already - but could sell this one)
EF 28mm f2.8 IS USM - 1964 points (they had the 35f2 is, but has disappeared from the list)
EF 100 F2 - 1768 points
EF - 20mm f2.8 - 1925 points
Rokinon 14mm f2.8 - 1405 points
EF-S 18-135mm STM - 1965 points.

you can see from my signature what I already have. There is some appeal to the macro flash as it is something that I normally wouldn't buy, but since it would be free... And I've been wanting the 100 mm F2.8 L macro for some time too. 

So what would you do? Even do nothing is a valid option.

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd get the 100L Macro, it is a great macro lens and a very good portrait and short tele lens.

The flash is kinda crap, it is very low powered and a ring flash, it does have two bulbs so can have a bit of main/fill control but it was made for dentists and the dentists is where it should stay.

I picked up a 35 f2 IS the other day off Craigslist and if the 28 is similar I'd recommend that but if you want a 35 don't get a 28, besides, that extra stop made me want the 35 and not the 28 or 24 even though I prefer wider.

The Rokinon seems to be building a bit of a cult status for star shots, so if they interest you maybe play with one of them.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2015)

It is really a tough question for us to answer. Only you know your photography style and interests. If you can't decide, than perhaps the answer is do nothing or look at some of the non-photography stuff you can pick from. 

Unless these "points" expire, you don't want to get into a mindset that you have to pick something.. .anything.. now!

If one of these photography items did not immediately jump out at you, don't get any of them. Save the points for later if they don't expire.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd get the 100L Macro, it is a great macro lens and a very good portrait and short tele lens.



+1


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 20, 2015)

Easy for us to offer opinions, hard to offer advice. Where are you headed photographically? What do you want to do you can't do now? Etc.

If you want to do some/more video then 70D might be good choice, but you don't have any STM lenses.
As already stated, 100L Macro is wonderful lens; but you have a EF-S 60 macro -- do you use it often? 100L gives you same FOV on 5D as the 60 on crop, or more working distance on crop. You don't need it for portraits since you have the equally sharp 70-200 already.

I'd suggest just sitting on the points (assuming they don't expire) until you can define your wants... not ours! Me I'd take the 17-55 'cuz I could use a fast normal zoom for my crop body.


----------



## meywd (Jun 20, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> It is really a tough question for us to answer. Only you know your photography style and interests. If you can't decide, than perhaps the answer is do nothing or look at some of the non-photography stuff you can pick from.
> 
> Unless these "points" expire, you don't want to get into a mindset that you have to pick something.. .anything.. now!
> 
> If one of these photography items did not immediately jump out at you, don't get any of them. Save the points for later if they don't expire.



+1

Though if they do expire or if there are nothing better than the items in this list, then the 70D or the 100L are great, and you can sell them.


----------



## nielsgeode (Jun 20, 2015)

Without a doubt the 100L. Great lens.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 20, 2015)

.
I'd keep saving until I could get that Miami Beach condo!

Seriously, I'd have to agree with most. If you have to get something, the 70D or the 100 macro.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 21, 2015)

I wish the beach condo was on the list! But, I'm leaning towards the 100L. I don't have a particular style right now and I've been buying lenses to make general purpose kit. Now that I have a FF camera (though and old one), I'd like to update my kit to include lenses that could be used on both cameras. I decided to keep the 17-55 for the 60D and purchased at 24-105 for my 5D at the beginning of the year. With a 100L macro, I could us on both cameras and could sell the 60mm I already own. I might think differently if I were actually spending money, but having another L in the bag would be nice. 

Other plans are to sell my 10-22 and put the money towards a refurb 16-35 f4L for the 5D. Last, I'd like to pick up one of the new 100-400L's to complete the kit. After that I think I'm ready for any future camera I want to get. 

As for the points, I can do nothing for now as an option. My company is splitting into two companies on November 1 and I'm not sure what will happen to the rewards site as part of that split. We have not had clear communication on what will happen to any of our benefits so far. I have some time for now, but I should probably cash out prior to Nov. 1 to ensure I don't lose out.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 3, 2015)

100mm 2.8L is on it's way!    It's Christmas in July 

Found out we would lose our points, so pulled the trigger.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> 100mm 2.8L is on it's way!    It's Christmas in July
> 
> Found out we would lose our points, so pulled the trigger.


It is a great lens..... you will love it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2015)

Third 

Yep you won't regret it, it was my first choice of your choices and is a surprisingly good short tele general purpose lens.

I have changed my travel kit many times over the years but it is currently, the 11-24, the 35 f2 IS, and the very versatile 100 L Macro. It is also my main product shooting lens, and I prefer it for portraits over my 70-200 f2.8 IS.


----------



## rpt (Jul 3, 2015)

Yup from me too. You will not regret getting the 100L macro.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I have changed my travel kit many times over the years but it is currently, the 11-24, the 35 f2 IS, and the very versatile 100 L Macro.



How many kits do you have???? 

I was also considering the 35 f2 IS against the 100L. It popped back up on the rewards page. I was making a kit that would have the zoom range covered from wide angle to telephoto (10-22, 17-55, 70-200) then adding a macro and portrait primes (50, 85, 135). Having a crop camera, equivalent lenses would have been the 85 1.8, 50 1.4, and 35 f2 IS. But then I bought that 5D. There is something about a FF camera that changes your pictures. They seem more pleasing to me - especially for portraits. I can't put my finger on it, but FF pictures of people seem to pop more than they do with my 60D. My 60D does fine for wildlife and sports (front yard wildlife and children's sports) - especially when I'm limited on my telephoto end, but I find myself using the 5D for everything else now. 

I guess it's a part of G.A.S. I was almost done with the kit I wanted and I did a bone headed thing like buy a FF camera. Now my wants for my kit are changing again


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 3, 2015)

I would also opt for the 100L Macro. 

At the moment you are limited to only being able to shoot macro with your APS-C body. The 100 macro can give you macro on APS-C with more working distance as well as portrait+macro on full frame. You could then consider selling the 85/1.8 and the EF-S 60/2.8 macro to fund a nice flash like the a 580EX or 600EX-RT.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have changed my travel kit many times over the years but it is currently, the 11-24, the 35 f2 IS, and the very versatile 100 L Macro.
> ...



Maybe wrong choice of words 

The equipment I choose to take with me when I travel has evolved, I leave more stuff at home than ever from my one 'kit', I just get very selective on the lenses that get me the most shots and give me the greatest IQ and flexibility in the lightest and smallest package.

The 100L Macro has replaced the 70-200 f2.8 IS when I travel. The 11-24 has replaced the 17TS-E, and the 35 f2 IS has replaced the 24-70 f2.8, I still have the other three and the 11-24 is bigger and heavier than the 17 TS-E but it does 'more' for me at this point.


----------

